# unscientific test for men?



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

In all fairness to the ladies in this post

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/36259-unscientific-test.html#post510802

I should ask the men:

1) Is your wifes libido high/low?

2) Your thoughts on Sushi ?

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

1) Im under the impression that my wife has a high libido... its just hidden under several layers of fat.

2) Dammit! Now I want sushi.


----------

